# Datu Hartman Seminar October 8th Lakewood, Colorado



## James Miller (Sep 23, 2005)

KICK IT UP is proud to announce a seminar on 
Modern Arnis Concepts
for the experienced and beginner.

DATE:  Saturday October 8th
TIME: 11:00am-4:00pm
COST:  $75.00 pp    

Kick It Up Total Fitness 
85 S. Union Blvd, Suite M
Lakewood, Colorado 80228
303.988.2988

Featuring
Datu Timothy J. Hartman
After the passing of the founder of Modern Arnis, Grand Master Remy Amador Presas, Datu Tim Hartman became the most sought after instructor of this dynamic martial art. Datu Hartman currently conducts seminars throughout the United States and Canada, as well as England, Germany, Sweden and Denmark.


 :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 5, 2005)

Looking forward to going there. The only downer is that my flight is 6:00am tomorrow morning. See you soon.
 :supcool:


----------

